# Gibt es [œy] auf Deutsch?



## YellowOnline

Hallo, 

Die WM dominiert die Medien in diesen Tagen, und ich folge die Spiele auf ARD/ZDF. Ein Ärgernis, dass viele Menschen mit mir teilen, ist dass Kommentatoren oft ausländische Namen falsch aussprechen. Für einen deutschen Kommentator kann ich verstehen, dass er Problemen hat mit Chinesisch oder Arabisch Namen, aber mit die Aussprache von anderen germanischen Sprachen ... das überrascht mich. 

In casu der Klang "ui" in Niederländisch ("uy" in Mittelniederländisch). In die niederländische und die belgische Mannschaften gibt es mehrere Spieler, die in ihrem Namen diesen Klang haben: Van Buyten, De Bruyne, Kuyt, .... Das "uy" ist konsequent ausgesprochen [ɔɪ̯], was eigentlich gar nicht klingt wie [œy]. 

Meine Frage ist, oder [œy] völlig fehlt in deutscher Sprache; oder vielleicht gibt es Dialekte/Regiolekte wo das besteht; oder vielleicht gibt es ein Klang der besser in der Nähe kommt. 

Danke.

PS.


----------



## Frieder

In Aachen, wo ich lange gewohnt habe wird [ɔɪ̯] immer wie [œy] gesprochen.
Je mehr man sich dann  Köln/Mönchengladbach nähert, desto mehr verliert sich 
das. In anderen Gegenden ist mir dieses Phonem noch nicht aufgefallen.

Lediglich als anklagende Interjektion ist so etwas wie "Öiii!" (mit offenem ö, das 
langsam ins i hinübergleitet) auch hier im Ruhrgebiet zu finden.
"Öiii, das ist _mein _Ball!"


----------



## YellowOnline

Das ist interessant, denn Aachen liegt nahe der niederländischen Sprachraum. Scheinbar ist dieser Klang üblich in Niederdeutsch (=Niederländisch, siehe auch Plattdüütsch), aber verschwunden in Hochdeutsch.


----------



## Glockenblume

im Unterfränkischen: heute > höid


----------



## ablativ

*Alle* Vokale sowie *alle* Diphthonge und auch* alle* Vokalkombinationen wie ai, au,ij, oe, oi, ou und ui und ebenso *alle* Kombinationen aus drei Vokalen bestehend wie aai, oei, ooi und eeu(w) und ieu(w) werden im Niederländischen anders ausgesprochen als im Deutschen. Die Unterschiedlichkeit zum Deutschen gilt auch für (fast) alle Konsonanten, schon durch die sehr komplizierten Assimilationsregeln im Niederländischen. http://neon.niederlandistik.fu-berlin.de/de/nedling/phonology/vocals

Nahe an den niederländischen [ɔɪ̯] - Laut kommt das französisch ausgesprochene Wort "fauteuil" (Sessel).


----------



## berndf

YellowOnline said:


> Das ist interessant, denn Aachen liegt nahe der niederländischen Sprachraum.


Als Ausruf ist _Öiii_, denke ich etwas recht spezielles. Dieses [œʏ] oder [œj] ist auch als gerundete Aussprache von [ɛɪ]/[ɛj] zu verstehen und geht sicher nicht auf /ui/ zurück. Rundungen von [ɪ] ist übrigens typisch für norddeutsche Akzente; _bin_ = [bʏn] statt [bɪn] hast Du sicher schon gehört.



YellowOnline said:


> Scheinbar ist dieser Klang üblich in Niederdeutsch (=Niederländisch, siehe auch Plattdüütsch), aber verschwunden in Hochdeutsch.


Das siehst Du etwas falsch. Das niederländische [œʏ] ist sicher eine Innovation des Neuniederländischen und kein ursprünglicher westgermanischer Laut, den Hochdeutsch hätte "verlieren" können.


----------



## Frieder

Aachen liegt nahe am _limburgischen _Sprachraum, welches,
wenn ich das richtig sehe, ein Dialekt des Niederländischen 
ist und dem "Öcher Platt" eng verwandt. 

Der Ausruf "Öiii" hat damit, wie oben schon ausgeführt, nichts 
zu tun, sondern ist eher im Ruhrgebiet heimisch.

Aber ich denke, wir könnten uns auf folgendes einigen: Die 
korrekte Aussprache von (speziell niederländischen) Namen
ist eine Frage des _Wollens_, nicht des _Könnens_. Ich halte es
einfach für eine Nachlässigkeit - und im Falle von Journalisten -
für eine unprofessionelle Schludrigkeit (oder sollte ich sagen: 
Faulheit?), solche Namen falsch auszusprechen.


----------



## ablativ

Frieder said:


> Aber ich denke, wir könnten uns auf folgendes einigen: Die
> korrekte Aussprache von (speziell niederländischen) Namen
> ist eine Frage des _Wollens_, nicht des _Könnens_. Ich halte es
> einfach für eine Nachlässigkeit - und im Falle von Journalisten -
> für eine unprofessionelle Schludrigkeit (oder sollte ich sagen:
> Faulheit?), solche Namen falsch auszusprechen.


Nein, der Meinung bin ich nicht. Es ist natürlich eine Frage des Könnens. Da Sportreporter keine Fremdsprachenexperten sind (zumindest nicht für das Niederländische), sprechen sie den ui/uy-Laut eben wie den deutschen eu/äu-Laut (z.B. in "heute") aus. Gleiches gilt für alle anderen in Post 5 aufgeführten Laute sowie für die im Vergleich zum Deutschen unterschiedlich ausgeprochenen Konsonanten.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> Nein, der Meinung bin ich nicht. Es ist natürlich eine Frage des Könnens.


Ich sehe es auch so wie Frieder. Natürlich wird ein Deutscher ohne ausgiebiges Üben keine perfekte Aussprache hinbekommen. Aber zumindest so, dass man die Wörter wiedererkennt, sollte es doch gehen. Insbesondere der Diphthong [œy] (ich halte übrigens die Transkription [œʏ] für richtiger, aber sei's drum) sollte eigentlich für einen Deutschen keine Schwierigkeit darstellen. Es erscheint mir tatsächlich so, dass Deutsche es systematisch ignorieren, dass das Niederländische eine eigenständige Phonologie hat. Bei anderen Sprachen geben wir uns ja auch wenigstens etwas Mühe. Es würde ja auch kein Deutscher auf die Idee kommen, _Ingenieur _[ɪn.ge.ni'ɔʏɐ̯] auszusprechen. So ähnlich aber verhunzen wie niederländische Wörter regelmäßig.


----------



## ablativ

Da ich mich nicht so sehr für Fußball interessiere, weiß ich nicht, wie deutsche Reporter Namen wie Van Buyten, De Bruyne, Kuyt etc. aussprechen. Wie das deutsche "eu" in "heute" oder noch "falscher", was natürlich ein Totalversagen wäre.

Johan Cruyff wurde 1974 jedenfalls wie "Kräuf" gesprochen. 

Das entspricht zwar auch nicht der korrekten Aussprache, aber  man kann doch von einem Nichtkenner der ndl. Sprache kaum erwarten, dass er den sehr schwer zu sprechenden ui/uy-Laut akzentfrei hinkriegt.

Das gleiche gilt für "ij" im Niederländischen, was übrigens ein Buchstabe ist und deshalb werden auch beide Komponenten bei Bedarf groß geschrieben (IJsselmeer). Auch hier ist die Aussprache schwierig, wenigstens aber sollte man (von Eigennamen und im Dialekt einmal abgesehen) dieses "ij" als Diphthong aussprechen und nicht irgendwie sonst.




> Es erscheint mir tatsächlich so, dass Deutsche es systematisch ignorieren, dass das Niederländische eine eigenständige Phonologie hat.




Diese Aussage unterschreibe ich als langjähriger Uni-Dozent im Fachbereich "Niederlandistik" natürlich sofort.


----------



## Glockenblume

> Es  erscheint mir tatsächlich so, dass Deutsche es systematisch ignorieren,  dass das Niederländische eine eigenständige Phonologie hat.






> Diese Aussage unterschreibe ich als langjähriger Uni-Dozent im Fachbereich "Niederlandistik" natürlich sofort.


 

Nun ja, eine Reihe von Deutschen meinen, eine regelmäßige Untermischung der deutschen Sprache mit englischen Ausdrücken mache sie bereits zu Weltbürgern -  andere Sprachen sind für die besagten Leute von untergeordnetem Interesse


----------



## bearded

Ich kannte vor Jahren eine schwäbische/badische Dame, die das Wort 'Leute' wie Löite aussprach.  Offensichtlich existiert eine solche Aussprache in mehreren deutschen Dialekten.


----------



## Frieder

... was meinen Standpunkt unterstützt, dass es eigentlich
fast alle _können_, aber die wenigsten _wollen _- vielleicht aus 
der Furcht heraus, sich zu blamieren? (Vielleicht spreche
ich es doch nicht ganz richtig aus - also mache ich es wie
alle anderen und spreche _es richtig falsch_ aus, dann versteht 
mich wenigstens jeder).


----------



## YellowOnline

Was wahrscheinlich eine Rolle spielt, ist, dass Niederländisch eine Sprache ist, der man im Vergleich zu zB. Französisch und Spanisch kaum begegnet. Kein Deutscher stolpert über die Aussprache von zB. ein spanisches /ñ/. Auf der anderen Seite ist Dänisch keine größere Sprache als Niederländisch, aber trotzdem wird niemand fragen wie /ø/ ausgesprochen wird.

Anscheinend wird in der deutschen Phonetik in der Tat [ɔɪ̯] verwendet für den niederländischen [œy] (oder [œʏ]). Das Beispiel _fauteuil_ war ein gutes Beispiel für den richtigen Klang. Wer weiß, wie man auf Französisch das Wort _œil_ (die Ligatur ist nicht überraschend das phonetische Zeichen) ausspricht, sollte eigentlich mit dem niederländischen /ui/ kein Problem haben.

Es sieht so aus, als stelle der Klang im Prinzip kein Hindernis dar, sondern als läge es an einer Form von linguistischer Faulheit.


----------



## cuore romano

Vielleicht könnte ja mal jemand hier

http://www.acapela-group.com/

z.B. den Namen _Van Buyten_ eingeben und dann schreiben, welcher Sprecher ihn am besten ausspricht.
Hören ist zumindest für mich hilfreicher, als nur darüber zu lesen.
Kann natürlich auch gern eine andere Seite sein, ich kenne halt nur diese.


----------



## Frieder

YellowOnline said:


> [...]Es sieht so aus, als stelle der Klang im Prinzip kein Hindernis dar, sondern als läge es an einer Form von *linguistischer Faulheit*.


----------



## berndf

YellowOnline said:


> Es sieht so aus, als stelle der Klang im Prinzip kein Hindernis dar, sondern als läge es an einer Form von linguistischer Faulheit.


Ich befürchte, es ist mehr als das. Irgendwo ganz tief unten im Unbewussten, wird Niederländisch von vielen Deutschen immer noch nicht als eigenständige Sprache wahrgenommen, sondern als "komisch geschriebener und ausgesprochener deutscher Dialekt" und in der Hochsprache sagt man ja auch z.B. _München _und nicht _Minga_, nur weil die "Eingeborenen" es so sagen.


----------



## Glockenblume

berndf said:


> Ich befürchte, es ist mehr als das. Irgendwo ganz tief unten im Unbewussten, wird Niederländisch von vielen Deutschen immer noch nicht als eigenständige Sprache wahrgenommen, sondern als "komisch geschriebener und ausgesprochener deutscher Dialekt" und in der Hochsprache sagt man ja auch z.B. _München _und nicht _Minga_, nur weil die "Eingeborenen" es so sagen.


Das mag mitspielen, aber das ist nicht alles:
Die einzelnen Sprachen werden *leider* als unterschiedlich wichtig angesehen:
- Englisch beherrschen und einsetzen, das heißt: modern sein, Weltbürger sein usw.
- Latein und Griechisch beherrschen und einsetzen, das heißt: eine humanistisch Kultur haben
- Französisch beherrschen und einsetzen, das heißt: eine verfeinerte Lebenskultur besitzen
- Italienisch beherrschen und einsetzen, das heißt entweder: Musikliebhaber sein - oder: einen Sinn für die Leichtigkeit des südlichen Lebens haben (schon Goethe hat sein besseres Selbst in Italien gefunden )
- Spanisch beherrschen und einsetzen, das klingt auch nicht schlecht
- Russisch, Chinesisch, Japanisch, Portugiesisch (brasilianische Variante)beherrschen und einsetzen, das ist exotisch, aber eine gute wirtschaftliche (!) Zukunftsinvestition
- Arabisch beherrschen und einsetzen, da fragen sich manche: Ist das marktorientiertes Kapital oder Konvertitentum?
- alle anderen Sprachen beherrschen und einsetzen, das heißt: da hat jemand nichts Besseres zu tun, als seine Zeit mit Unwesentlichem zu vergeuden

Das ist alles ein bisschen karrikatural, aber so einiges davon scheint mir schon in den Köpfen einiger Bundesbürger vorzugehen.
Im Übrigen finde ich selbst es blöd, zu welchen Arten von Statussymbolen die Beherrschung der Sprachen verkommt.


----------



## eamp

Also ich finde, die Aussprache "oi" ist schon ein Versuch etwas auf die niederländische Lautung zuzugehen, sonst würde man es ja einfach sprechen wie es geschrieben ist, als "ui". Wie die echte Aussprache ist, davon hatte ich ehrlich gesagt, bevor ich es gestern nachgeschaut habe, habe keine Ahnung. Wie oft hört man auch Niederländisch? Finde es auch etwas überraschend, wie einfach es so viele Leute hier finden. Für mich ist dieser Laut äußerst schwer einzuordnen, klingt irgendwie abwechselnd wie "au" und "a-ü", wenn ich versuche das wiederzugeben, kommen entweder nur ganz seltsame Laute zustande (und Niederländer würden wohl denken ich will mich lustig machen) oder es wird praktisch wieder "oi".


----------



## berndf

eamp said:


> Also ich finde, die Aussprache "oi" ist schon ein Versuch etwas auf die niederländische Lautung zuzugehen, sonst würde man es ja einfach sprechen wie es geschrieben ist, als "ui".


Im Prinzip ja, es fehlt aber noch ein Teil: Die Identifizierung des hochdeutschen _eu _/ _äu _mit dem niederländischen _uy / ui _und des deutschen _ei _mit dem niederländischen _ij_ geht wohl auf 15.-16. Jahrhundert zurück, als niederländisch noch allgemein als Teil des deutschen Dialektkontinuums angesehen wurde. Damals muss es eine Phase gegeben haben, in denen die Diphthonge tatsächlich sehr ähnlich waren. Seitdem wurde niederländische Wörter, vor allem wohl Namen dem Lautwandel in Hochdeutschen unterworfen.

Insofern muss ich wohl meine Aussage in #6 _Das niederländische [œʏ] ist sicher eine Innovation des Neuniederländischen und kein ursprünglicher westgermanischer Laut, den Hochdeutsch hätte "verlieren" können_ stark relativieren. Es ist zwar tatsächlich kein _ursprünglicher westgermanischer Laut, _es muss aber im Hochdeutschen während einer gewissen Phase einen sehr ähnlichen Laut gegeben haben, der sich aber weiterentwickelte. Soweit sich die Entwicklung im Frühneuhochdeutschen rekonstruieren lässt (ich hoffe, ich trage das hier richtig zusammen; für allfällige Korrekturen wäre ich dankbar), hat sich das moderne _eu_ aus _iu_ wie folgt entwickelt: [iu] > [ɛʊ] > [œʊ] hier jetzt Zusammenfall mit _öu_, dem Umlaut von _ou_ und heute _äu_ geschrieben, und weiter [œʊ] > [œʏ] > [ɔʏ]. Ähnliches gilt für _ei_, dass mindestens bis ins frühe 19. Jahrhundert [ɛɪ] gesprochen wurde, wahrscheinlich teilweise mit off-glide ins [j], wofür die Schreibung _ey _steht und die man in archaischen Dialekten noch heute hört.


----------



## Sepia

So oder so ist es ein Faux-pas wenn Journalisten sich nicht informieren, wie Namen korrekt geschrieben und ausgesprochen werden.

Und Deutsche fragen in der Regel auch nicht, wie man das dänische "ø" ausspricht - auch nicht wenn sie keine Ahnung haben. Obwohl es eigentlich genügend Laute in der deutschen Sprache gibt, um mit den meisten benachbarten Sprachen klar zu kommen, reden die Meisten sich ein es wäre alles sehr schwierig. (Natürlich keine in diesem Forum, aber viele andere).


----------



## Glockenblume

berndf said:


> die man in archaischen Dialekten noch heute hört.


  
Die Dialekte ohne diesen Laut sind wohl weniger archaisch?


----------



## berndf

Glockenblume said:


> Die Dialekte ohne diesen Laut sind wohl weniger archaisch?


Siebenbürger Sachsen, Pennsylvania Dutch, d.h. Dialekte, die sich schon länger abgekoppelt haben. Ein anderes Beispiel ist Jiddisch.


----------



## ablativ

cuore romano said:


> Vielleicht könnte ja mal jemand hier
> 
> http://www.acapela-group.com/
> 
> z.B. den Namen _Van Buyten_ eingeben und dann schreiben, welcher Sprecher ihn am besten ausspricht.
> Hören ist zumindest für mich hilfreicher, als nur darüber zu lesen.
> Kann natürlich auch gern eine andere Seite sein, ich kenne halt nur diese.


Gebt doch einfach mal dort (per copy and paste) in "Dutch Belgium" oder "Dutch Netherlands" einen Nonsense-Satz wie 
"In de huidige tijd zijn er veel mensen met lichtbruine of donkerbruine huidskleur in België" 
ein und entscheidet selbst, wie leicht oder schwierig die Aussprache für deutsche Zungen ist. (Oder mal ein ganz anderes Wort wie "scheergereedschap")


----------



## YellowOnline

cuore romano said:


> Vielleicht könnte ja mal jemand hier
> 
> http://www.acapela-group.com/
> 
> z.B. den Namen _Van Buyten_ eingeben und dann schreiben, welcher Sprecher ihn am besten ausspricht.
> Hören ist zumindest für mich hilfreicher, als nur darüber zu lesen.
> Kann natürlich auch gern eine andere Seite sein, ich kenne halt nur diese.



Siehe:



ablativ said:


> Gebt doch einfach mal dort (per copy and paste) in "Dutch Belgium" oder "Dutch Netherlands" einen Nonsense-Satz wie
> "In de huidige tijd zijn er veel mensen met lichtbruine of donkerbruine huidskleur in België"
> ein und entscheidet selbst, wie leicht oder schwierig die Aussprache für deutsche Zungen ist. (Oder mal ein ganz anderes Wort wie "scheergereedschap")



------------------------------------------------



berndf said:


> Im Prinzip ja, es fehlt aber noch ein Teil: Die Identifizierung des hochdeutschen _eu _/ _äu _mit dem niederländischen _uy / ui _und des deutschen _ei _mit dem niederländischen _ij_  geht wohl auf 15.-16. Jahrhundert zurück, als niederländisch noch  allgemein als Teil des deutschen Dialektkontinuums angesehen wurde.  Damals muss es eine Phase gegeben haben, in denen die Diphthonge  tatsächlich sehr ähnlich waren. Seitdem wurde niederländische Wörter,  vor allem wohl Namen dem Lautwandel in Hochdeutschen unterworfen.
> 
> Insofern muss ich wohl meine Aussage in #6 _Das niederländische [œʏ]  ist sicher eine Innovation des Neuniederländischen und kein  ursprünglicher westgermanischer Laut, den Hochdeutsch hätte "verlieren"  können_ stark relativieren. Es ist zwar tatsächlich kein _ursprünglicher westgermanischer Laut, _es  hat aber im Hochdeutschen während einer gewissen Phase einen sehr  ähnlichen Laut gegeben haben, der sich aber weiterentwickelte. Soweit  sich die Entwicklung im Frühneuhochdeutschen rekonstruieren lässt (ich  hoffe, ich trage das hier richtig zusammen; für allfällige Korrekturen  wäre ich dankbar), hat sich das moderne _eu_ aus _iu_ wie folgt entwickelt: [iu] > [ɛʊ] > [œʊ] hier jetzt Zusammenfall mit _öu_, dem Umlaut von _ou_ und heute _äu_ geschrieben, und weiter [œʊ] > [œʏ] > [ɔʏ]. Ähnliches gilt für _ei_,  dass mindestens bis ins frühe 19. Jahrhundert [ɛɪ] gesprochen wurde,  wahrscheinlich teilweise mit off-glide ins [j], wofür die Schreibung _ey _steht und die man in archaischen Dialekten noch heute hört.



Sehr Interessant, danke


----------



## cuore romano

Tja... Mein post # 15 war eigentlich als Bitte an diejenigen gedacht, die flämisch sprechen...
Na ja, vielleicht hätte ich es auf flämisch schreiben sollen.


----------



## YellowOnline

cuore romano said:


> Tja... Mein post # 15 war eigentlich als Bitte an diejenigen gedacht, die flämisch sprechen...
> Na ja, vielleicht hätte ich es auf flämisch schreiben sollen.



Dutch (Belgium) = +/- flämisch (weil ein 'allgemein flämisch' nicht besteht - aber dass ist keine Diskussion für das deutsche Subforum).


----------



## cuore romano

YellowOnline said:


> Dutch (Belgium) = +/- flämisch (weil ein 'allgemein flämisch' nicht besteht - aber dass ist keine Diskussion für das deutsche Subforum).



Jede Antwort von mir darauf würde gelöscht.
Diese wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## ablativ

cuore romano said:


> Na ja, vielleicht hätte ich es auf flämisch schreiben sollen.


Dann tu das doch einfach. So (ohne weitere Ausführung) versteht Dein Anliegen niemand, was auch für Post 28 gilt.


----------



## cuore romano

Hab ich mich so unverständlich ausgedrückt?

Hier gibt's doch anscheinend jede Menge Leute - angefangen beim TE - die sich mit diesem Laut auskennen. Jedenfalls theoretisieren sie prächtig damit.
Ich schrieb:

Vielleicht könnte ja mal jemand hier ... *den Namen Van Buyten eingeben* und *dann schreiben, welcher Sprecher ihn am besten ausspricht*.
*Hören ist zumindest für mich hilfreicher*, als nur darüber zu lesen.

So unverständlich?
Ich meinte: Einer von den "Könnern" sollte dort mal was eingeben, was ich mir dann anhören kann.

Und wenn mein post dann noch mehrfach zitiert wird, als einzige Reaktion darauf jedoch mein _flämisch_ korrigiert wird... dann setze ich mich lieber auf meine Finger.

Ich hoffe, das ist nun verständlich genug.


----------



## ablativ

Alle Sprecher in dem von Dir genannten " Acapela text to speech" sind (mit großer Sicherheit) Muttersprachler aus dem flämischen bzw. niederländischen Sprachraum. Also sprechen alle den Namen "Van Buyten" akzentfrei aus. Vielleicht spricht Zoe (Dutch Belgium) am deutlichsten, aber alle anderen können es genau so gut.


----------



## cuore romano

Na prima, geht doch. Danke


----------



## YellowOnline

cuore romano said:


> Hab ich mich so unverständlich ausgedrückt? [..]



Öhm, Kryptisch jedenfalls  Aber vielleicht auch weil für mich Klar war das die Beispiele von Acapela perfekt waren. Ablativ hat Recht wenn er sagt: 



ablativ said:


> Alle Sprecher in dem von Dir genannten " Acapela  text to speech" sind (mit großer Sicherheit) Muttersprachler aus dem  flämischen bzw. niederländischen Sprachraum. Also sprechen alle den  Namen "Van Buyten" akzentfrei aus. Vielleicht spricht Zoe (Dutch  Belgium) am deutlichsten, aber alle anderen können es genau so  gut.


----------



## cuore romano

Gut, aber zumindest das wollte ich wissen 
Denn für mich hören sie sich z.T. unterschiedlich an.
Danke


----------



## berndf

I agree, the starting point of the diphthong varies between [ɞ] and [a]. Daan's starting point is at F1=700/F2=1500. This is clearly [a] territory. To my knowledge (ablativ will correct me, if I am wrong), this is free variation, i.e. not dialect specific.


----------



## ablativ

berndf said:


> _[œʏ]_ ist zwar tatsächlich kein _ursprünglicher westgermanischer Laut, _es muss aber im Hochdeutschen während einer gewissen Phase einen sehr ähnlichen Laut gegeben haben, der sich aber weiterentwickelte.





> Das einzige, das man mit Sicherheit weiß, ist, dass die neuen Diphtonge durch die angesehene Sprache der höheren holländischen Kreise in das spätere Standardniederländisch dringen konnten. (aus: Struktur u. Geschichte des Niederländischen [Freie Uni Berlin])


Nachdem sich im 15./16. Jhd. die Monophthonge [i:] und [y:] zu Diphthongen wie [ai] und [oi] entwickelt hatten, trat eine typisch niederländische weitere Klangverschiebung ein, die mit dem elitären Sprachverständnis der Niederländer einher ging und von der Oberschicht auch die unteren Schichten beeinflusste. [ai] ---> [ɛɪ]  und [oi] ---> [ɔʏ].

Inzwischen ist seit etwa zwei Jahrzehnten eine Rückentwicklung im Gange, in der Form, dass man [ɛɪ] tendenziell eher in Richtung [ai] ausspricht, was in holländischen Dialekten (z.B. in Rotterdam) schon länger wahrzunehmen war. 

Überhaupt muss man sagen, dass in dem relativ kleinen Sprachgebiet der Niederlande und Flandern die regionalen sprachlichen Unterschiedlichen (Dialekte) gewaltig sind. Im Fernsehen werden Gespräche im flämischen Dialekt in den Niederlanden mit Untertiteln versehen. 

In der Schriftsprache hingegen hat man durch eine Sprachunion ("Taalunie") für größtmögliche Übereinstimmung auch in grammatischen Fragen gesorgt. Daher ist die Unterschiedlichkeit im schriftlichen Gebrauch wesentlich geringer als im mündlichen.


----------

